# anyone notice.. P220 Equinox wont fit in P220 holster



## Rocker (Sep 22, 2009)

Just bought a P220 Equinox in 45 cal with the black wood grips and am having a problem finding a hoster that it fits correctly..
Tried the plastic molded Sig brand and also a Safari Land and neither fit.

I did find a leather DeSantis that fits.. Kind of strange. gun shop was going to check with Sig about it.

Maybe the Equinox is a little larger somewhere?? ya got me. 
Ill let you know what the gun shop finds out when i hear back..


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The Equinox has a rail, make sure the holsters are for a 220R, not a 220.


While it looks like the current offerings from Sig are all "220s" at one time there was the 220 and 220R, now that almost all of them have rails, the names have changed somewhat and the holster makers might not have caught up yet.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

i know galco has, I was just browsing their site the other day


----------



## Rocker (Sep 22, 2009)

its not the rail cause i tried 2 holsters for "the rail" (which i have) i think its that the Equinox is a "Carry" size not "full" size.. not sure but i think thats the deal.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Rocker said:


> its not the rail caue i tried 2 holsters for "the rai"l (which i have) i think its that the Equinox is a "Carry" size not full size.. not sure but i think thats the deal.


Do you not know what kind of gun you bought or are you saying that the holster might have been for a 220 Carry and yours is a 220. The Equinox is available for both the 220 Carry and the standard 220.

Other than the difference in length of barrel and slide, the 220 and 220 Carry are the same dimensions.


----------



## Rocker (Sep 22, 2009)

Please dont say i dont know what kind of gun i have im not an idiot.. 
I have the P220 Equicox "Carry" with the rail... 

My dealer was stumped as well as the holster said what we thought we had.. gave me a Sig holster for a P220 with a rail and it will not go in.. Its the molded one so there is no way it will fit..
You would think the P220 and the P220 Carry would as you said be the same dimentions but apparently they arent. 
Apparently you guys havent come accross this yet. Thats why i brought it up. 
I did find another"leather" holster that seems to work. but the molded ones don't. (and it didnt say anything about carry or rail)

Just letting you know in case you come up against it yourselves some day.Try it before ordering.
No biggie.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

:watching:


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Rocker said:


> Please dont say i dont know what kind of gun i have im not an idiot..
> I have the *P220 Equicox "Carry" *with the rail...


I didn't say you don't know what gun you have, but you were telling us two different sizes as to what gun you had:

Thread Title:* P220 Equinox* wont fit in *P220 holster*

No mention of being a 220 Carry...

From your first post:


Rocker said:


> Just bought a *P220 Equinox *in 45 cal with the black wood grips and am having a problem finding a hoster that it fits correctly...


From the follow up:


Rocker said:


> its not the rail cause i tried 2 holsters for "the rail" (which i have) i think its that *the Equinox is a "Carry" size not "full" size.*. not sure but i think thats the deal.


Has this read "MY Equinox is a carry...." it would have cleared the air as well as "the Equinox" seemed to imply that ALL Equinox models were as such which is not the case.

From your last post:


> *I have the* *P220 Equinox "Carry" *with the rail...


Had your first post included that tidbit of somewhat useful information it wouldn't have been an issue. We can't help you if you don't give us needed information, like what size your gun is as that's a pretty big issue when discussing holster fit. At first it was a full size, then it was a Carry. Clarification was needed.



> Just letting you know in case you come up against it yourselves some day.Try it before ordering.
> No biggie.


Thanks, we appreciate it. :smt023


----------



## Rocker (Sep 22, 2009)

Understood.. 
Update: went over to the gun dealer again and looked at the holster again that said it was for a P220 with rail, he had a p220 in 9mm that fit just fine but mine wouldnt.. didnt say if it was for a 9mm.. or a 45..


----------



## twaner (Mar 7, 2007)

*Equinox rails*

I have alos noticed the rails are abit "big". I'ts been difficult to locate one that fits it but I think it is because the rails are a little bigger then normal rails. I tried to fit my insight m3 flashlight on it and it is a pain to fit it on. I have to lube it and force it on there where other rails fit perfectly. One of the drawbacks of owning the most beautiful(my opinion) hand gun ever.


----------

